# latest gpu-z causing modern warfare to crash



## OneMoar (May 30, 2020)

steps to reproduce
1. open gpu-z
2. open modern warfare
game crashes within about minute 

not sure if its its tripping the anti-cheat but if it is it could be an issue


----------



## W1zzard (May 30, 2020)

Older versions are ok? It's probably their anti cheat, gpuz doesn't interact with other processes


----------



## tabascosauz (May 30, 2020)

Can confirm. Doesn't really appear to be anti-cheat behaviour; anti-cheat usually kicks you to desktop if it detects blacklisted software when it's still connecting to servers. GPU-Z instead causes the game to get to the main menu then suddenly freeze completely.


----------



## StefanM (May 30, 2020)

Go to NirSoft and get following tools to find out what is going on:

_AppCrashView 
BlueScreenView 
WhatIsHang _


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Can confirm. Doesn't really appear to be anti-cheat behaviour; anti-cheat usually kicks you to desktop if it detects blacklisted software when it's still connecting to servers. GPU-Z instead causes the game to get to the main menu then suddenly freeze completely.


its kicking me to the desktop thats what I mentioned it, but it could just be crashing with no error message


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 30, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Can confirm. Doesn't really appear to be anti-cheat behaviour; anti-cheat usually kicks you to desktop if it detects blacklisted software when it's still connecting to servers. GPU-Z instead causes the game to get to the main menu then suddenly freeze completely.


If it is the anti cheat given enough positive response they perma ban accounts Even if the game's bought and they have no way to question it or resolve false positives, my mate who is defo a cheating f### got banned though he insists the cheat software was running but not active on that game, yeright.
I mentioned because you probably would be banned by now if the anti cheat triggered often.


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 30, 2020)

No crash in render test.


----------



## OneMoar (May 31, 2020)

I switched from the DCH driver back to the standard and that seems to have done the trick


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 5, 2020)

A friend of mine got banned after complaining about a Chronometer error issue that kicked him out of the game a lot and they said "This is Known PC ISSUE" his reply was "I'm on Xbox" and his account was banned 3 days later and they won't give any reason...
I got the Chronometer issue with AB...now I literally turn off every app possible...At least until they go back to having humans at least view suspected cheating...
Their AI is pure trash.


----------

